# MacThemes s'arrête à la demande d'Apple



## karabe (1 Avril 2008)

J'aimerais qu'un modérateur efface cette discussion svp. Merci.


----------



## oohTONY (1 Avril 2008)

1er avril


----------



## karabe (1 Avril 2008)

.......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

Et oui c'est réouvert .


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2008)

Alors, on ferme ou on ne ferme pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Alors, on ferme ou on ne ferme pas ?



Quoi, MacThemes ou la discussion? :rateau:
J'comprends rien.


----------

